# Ebay-Gebraucht-PC schlachten und damit Geld verdienen?



## 442 (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin grad neu hier, hab aber auch schon meine erste Frage. Eure Meinung dazu würde mich stark interessieren! 
Hab als mir langweilig war ein bisschen im Internet gesurft und hab dann kurz darauf auf Ebay gebrauchte PCs gesucht. Wurde dann von einem gebrauchten mit Geforce Titan aufgehalten, noch 10 Minuten Restzeit und kein Gebot (bei 999,- Startgebot). Der ging dann am Ende auch nicht weg. 
Hab noch bisschen weiter gesucht und bin auf einen weiteren PC gestoßen. Diesmal mit i7, zwei GTX 680, ... und sogar Peripherie!

G.Skill 8GB 1600 Ram, XFX 750 Watt Netzteil, 'ne HDD mit verfügbaren 382 GB (gut die wird wirklich nicht viel wert sein ..) und Alpenföhn K2 sind ja so gesehen schonmal um die 200,- wert!
_Dazu:_
ASUS Z87-Pro 150 Motherboard um ca. 150,-
2x Nvidia GTX 680 Jetstream (Also Palit) mit je 4GB GDDR5 .. Ich hab nur Varianten mit 2GB auf Ebay gefunden, die aber zu je 400,-! Also weitere 800,-! 
Als Prozessor ein i7 4770k, der dann auch so um die 250,- kommt.
Und als Monitor ein Asus GD245HQabid. Hinter der Bezeichnung verstecken sich 120 Hz und 3D .. ca. 250,-.
Dazu kommen noch zwei Logitechtastaturen, ne Razermaus, zwei 3D Vision Brillen, Headset, Win 8.1 und Kabel.
Teilweise sind Rechnungen noch vorhanden, OVP allerdings nur bei Abholung.
Alle Preise hab ich auf Ebay recherchiert, nicht den günstigen aber auch nicht den teuersten als Referenz genommen.

Jedenfalls kommen wir, falls alles einzel verkauft wird, auf locker 1600,-, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Selbst wenn die Grafikkarten "nur" für je 250,- weggehen (wie anderen 680er), kommt man am Ende noch auf ca. 1300,-. 

Anscheinend sind solche hochpreisigen Gebraucht-PCs nicht sehr beliebt?

Denkt ihr, man würde, falls man den PC für 1000,- ersteigert, am Ende daraus Kapital schlagen? Wer will kann ja einige Teile behalten, wie z.b. den Monitor oder eine Graka und macht am Ende trotzdem noch mindesten plusminus 0.


----------



## cryzen (11. Mai 2014)

wirst nicht wirklich gewinn machen lohnt sich einfach nicht


----------



## Robonator (11. Mai 2014)

250 bekommste für die Grakas auch nicht mehr da neue 770er ja schon um die 250€ kosten. Rechne da mal eher bis zu 200€ ein. 
Die Preise bei Ebay nachzuschauen bringt auch nicht wirklich etwas da man dort in der Regel wirklich Mondpreise findet


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. Mai 2014)

Auch der genannte Preis für den 4770K ist unrealistisch. Einen neuen bekommt man bereits ab 270€.


----------



## 442 (11. Mai 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> 250 bekommste für die Grakas auch nicht mehr da  neue 770er ja schon um die 250€ kosten. Rechne da mal eher bis zu 200€  ein.
> Die Preise bei Ebay nachzuschauen bringt auch nicht wirklich etwas da man dort in der Regel wirklich Mondpreise findet


 
Gut zu wissen .. Hardware dann doch eher im Forum kaufen oder? Aber selbst bei 200,- je Karte .. na gut, wär man am Ende bei plusminus 0,- 



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Auch der genannte Preis für den 4770K ist unrealistisch. Einen neuen bekommt man bereits ab 270€.


 
Ich hab doch 250,- geschrieben?  Oder meinst du 170,-? Dann wär ich aber sofort dabei! 
Edit: Hab das "*neuen*" ganz überlesen .. ja versteh ich, aber 20,- Einsparpotential, greift da keiner zu?


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2014)

Bedenke: Du handelst gewerblich sobald du auch nur einen Rechner kaufst mit der Absicht, einige Teile davon gewinnbringend weiter zu verkaufen. Wenn dich da ein "Mitbewerber" anschwärzt gibt es Ärger mit deinem Finanzamt. Hört sich kleinkariert an, aber so ist das.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2014)

In der Piratenbucht kaufen und auch noch Gewinne erzielen? Das wird nix dort gibt es quasi kaum Schnäppchen wo man noch was daran verdienen könnte. Warum sollte jemand für eine gebrauchte 680 und dann noch von Palit auch nur 250 Taler zahlen wenn es eine neue MSI 770 TF Gaming für ca 270 Taler gibt? Selbst die CPU könnte man für 250Taler eher schwer an den Mann bringen. Die Leute die dort was verkaufen setzen sich äußerst selten den Hut mit dem Kran auf


----------



## Stueppi (11. Mai 2014)

Wenn du Geld mit Ebay machen willst, biete tolle Supa Gaming PC's an, so mit bis zu einer Woche Lieferzeit weil man die Teile eh erst noch kaufen muss. Kauf nur gut klingenden Müll und verkauf den da völlig überzogen.
Ich hab da grad ein bisschen was gesehen und dinge wie "5 Tage Lieferzeit" und "wenn keine Intel Boxedkühler mehr vorrätig sind" sowie "2x 4gb Ram anbieten und trotzdem sagen das man auch einzelne 8gb einbaut wenn 4gb nicht vorrätig sind"
schreien nach sowas. 
Aber bedenke das du mit sowas deine Seele verkaufst!


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. Mai 2014)

442 schrieb:


> Edit: Hab das "*neuen*" ganz überlesen .. ja versteh ich, aber 20,- Einsparpotential, greift da keiner zu?



Schlecht informierte Käufer gibt es immer wieder, aber ich würde nicht 20€ bei einer gebrauchten CPU sparen wollen. Gut möglich dass das Teil schon mit der Brechstange getaktet wurde oder schlechte OC Eigenschaften hat. Von Garantie ganz zu schweigen.

@Stueppi: "Buchtgold" http://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=132_4096~131_DDR3


----------



## John_D (11. Mai 2014)

Hinzu kommt noch das wenn du es in der BUcht verkaufen möchtest jedesmal noch die Verkaufsprovision von 9% dazu kommt. Anderseits ist es teilweise wirklich so, das Komplett PC´s irgend wie günstiger gehandelt werden als die Einzelteile, ähnlich ist es ja auch bei alten Auto´s so, ganz nichts mehr Wert und für die Einzelteile gibt es noch Geld


----------



## Stueppi (11. Mai 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> @Stueppi: "Buchtgold" PCIe mit Speichergröße: ab 4GB, Speichertyp: DDR3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Gaming PC mit GT630 4Gb Beschreibung:
Genießen sie aktuelle Spiele in DirectX11 und höchster Auflösung dank 4Gb Grafikspeicher. (Dazu 2 Screenshots, eins mit matsche Grafik und ein hochauflösendes mit max Details)

Edit: ich hab das Power Silent Netzteil vergessen zu erwähnen xD.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bedenke: Du handelst gewerblich sobald du auch nur einen Rechner kaufst mit der Absicht, einige Teile davon gewinnbringend weiter zu verkaufen. Wenn dich da ein "Mitbewerber" anschwärzt gibt es Ärger mit deinem Finanzamt. Hört sich kleinkariert an, aber so ist das.


 Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis/Tipp! Bitte unbedingt beachten. Ärger kann da nicht nur das Finanzamt machen - da reicht schon ein Abmahnanwalt und schon wird´s richtig teuer. Sowas geht gerne mal bei 5000€ los beim ersten Mal. Jetzt stell dir vor, du hast 10 oder mehr Auktionen laufen und bekommst für jede so einen "teuren" Brief. Dann ist die **** richtig am dampfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2014)

Niemand weiß außerdem wie alt die Hardware wirklich ist und wie der Vorbesitzer mit dem Zeugs umgegangen ist. Wenn da was nicht funzt bist du derjenige der Stress bekommt, sei es eine Rücknahme oder am Ende massig schlechte Bewertungen die den Handel schnell beenden


----------



## John_D (11. Mai 2014)

Was hat der Abmahnanwalt da zu suchen?? Gewerblich und Finanzamt ja ok, Abmahnanwalt, ich weiß nicht.


----------



## the.hai (11. Mai 2014)

man KANN, da musste aber sehr viel glück haben:

- nur abholung
- schlecht inseriert
- schlechte bewertung
- aber trotzdem ehrlich und seriös

Selbst da ist die gier nach schäppchen heute wahnsinn und viele leute machen irrwitzige bietereien mit. also bei ebay "einkaufen" und dann bei ebay verkaufen wird sich niemals nie wirklich lohnen, alleine schon wegen der 10%provi die abfällt dann.

für private schnäppchen kann man aber durchaus gerne die augen offen halten und ja, sotwas gibt es ganz ganz selten noch.


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2014)

John_D schrieb:


> Was hat der Abmahnanwalt da zu suchen?? Gewerblich und Finanzamt ja ok, Abmahnanwalt, ich weiß nicht.




Ist doch richtig. Sobald du, als Privatperson, anfängst bei eBay "verdächtig" viel Hardware rein zu stellen (paar Grakas, mehrere CPUs usw.) und dich hat ein gewerblicher Händler entdeckt, dann kann es teuer werden wenn er Bock drauf hat. Denn er macht im Prinzip ja das selbe wie du, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, er hat ein Gewerbe angemeldet. Er gibt die Gewährleistung und so weiter...Das kann ganz schnell gehen bei so etwas, bis da der nette Brief vom Anwalt im Kasten liegt.

Edit: Zitat eingefügt.


----------



## Stueppi (11. Mai 2014)

Man könnte ja auch, wenn man ernsthaft vorhat sich damit was dazu zu verdienen, ein Gewerbe anmelden. Bei uns ist ein Bettler, kein Penner/Obdachloser, der verdient auch ganz gut in dem er nur freundlich Guten Tag sagt. Der hat dafür auch ein Gewerbe angemeldet. Da gibts auch sowas wie kleine Gewerbe, ka wie das genau heißt, sowas würde da wohl in Frage kommen. Einfach mal Informieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2014)

> ka wie das genau heißt, sowas würde da wohl in Frage kommen. Einfach mal Informieren.


ganz einfach Kleingewerbe


----------



## 442 (11. Mai 2014)

Gut, wieder was dazu gelernt! 

Nein, meine Seele würd ich damit nicht verkaufen wollen .. da hab ich demnächst lieber wieder nen Ferienjob, da kommt auch genug Geld rein.
Wollte jetzt auch kein Geld damit verdienen, hat mich eher gewundert dass solche PCs teils relativ "günstig" angeboten werden, schließlich könnte man beim Teileverkauf (daher das "schlachten", wie beim Auto ) noch viel mehr rausschlagen. Aber es verkaufen dann wohl doch eher Leute die dem zocken abgeschworen haben .. oder die ganz genau mit der 9% Provision gerechnet haben


----------



## crae (17. Mai 2014)

Gab da einen Artikel auf heise glaub ich war es. Über 256 Euro im Jahr müssen versteuert werden, hab gelesen man braucht einen Gewerbeschein...muss mich da noch genauer informieren, möchte nämlich auch ein wenig Geld mit Onlinewährungen machen (hab auch schon einen Plan^^), aber wenn sich da wer genauer auskennt mit dem Finanzkram, kann er mich auch gerne anschreiben.

mfg, crae


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2014)

Im Zweifelsfall einfach den Steuerberater oder Finanzbeamten seines Vertrauens fragen. Die klären einen sicher gerne auf über eventuelle Grenzen.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Mai 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Gab da einen Artikel auf heise glaub ich war es. Über 256 Euro im Jahr müssen versteuert werden, hab gelesen man braucht einen Gewerbeschein...muss mich da noch genauer informieren, möchte nämlich auch ein wenig Geld mit Onlinewährungen machen (hab auch schon einen Plan^^), aber wenn sich da wer genauer auskennt mit dem Finanzkram, kann er mich auch gerne anschreiben.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Wie kommst du den auf diese komische Zahl, wenn man ein Kleingewerbe anmeldet und Rechnung nach §19 UstG Umsatzsteuerfrei ausstellt, darf man im jahr einen Steuerfreien umsatz von 17500€ machen. Aber ich berate keinen bei solchen sachen auch wenn ich selbst diese Odysee durchgemacht hab und Kleinunternehmer bin. Auf jeden fall einen Steuerberater aufsuchen, es ist auch auf keinen fall verkehrt div Seminare zu besuchen ( kann man beim Arbeitsamt erfragen wo es Seminare für Existensgründer gibt ) ich empfehle dringend das nicht durch ne Schnappsidee umzusetzen sondern das schön fein haargenau planen, konzepte aufbauen usw. Damit zum Steuerberater gehen und schauen was er dazu sagt. 
Auf jeden fall musst du etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen bevor nen Gewerbe anfängt Geld zu bringen. Sind auch viele kleinigkeiten, z.b Müllgebühren, mein Landkreis wollte zwingend das ich Gewerbemüll anmelde, genauso muss der segen vom Vermieter da sein, das man die Mietwohnung für sein Gewerbe nutzen darf. Evt. müssen Sicherheitsleistungen vorzeigbar sein, je nachdem wenns ein überwachungspflichtiges Gewerbe ist brauch man noch div unterlagen vom Finanzamt, Führungszeugniss usw usw usw. 

Daher vorher schlau machen, bevor der Traum aufm Gewerbeamt platzt, oder am Ende vom Jahr wenn das Finanzamt Geld sehen will


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. Mai 2014)

^^  Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Erst informieren, Gesetze und Vorschriften lesen (und verstehen) und dann erst handeln.


----------



## the.hai (20. Mai 2014)

crae schrieb:


> , möchte nämlich auch ein wenig Geld mit Onlinewährungen machen (hab auch schon einen Plan^^), a


 
ist das so einer, wo man nicht arbeiten brauch und stinkreich wird? so wie die ganzen bitcoinmilliardäre?

warum seh ich dann so häufig leute, die ihre miner verkaufen, wenn die doch kohle ohne ende ausspucken? ich geb doch nen goldesel nicht weg.


das einzig lohnende "währungsgeschäft" ist der bankraub^^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Mai 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Das einzig lohnende "währungsgeschäft" ist der bankraub^^


 
Nope - aber auf dem richtigen Weg bist du schon. Das einzig lohnende Währungsgeschäft ist die Gründung einer Bank - dann hast du erst die "netten" Möglichkeiten zum Geld scheffeln und kannst dich im Zweifelsfall vom Staat retten lassen, weil eine Bank ja systemrelevant ist.


----------



## crae (21. Mai 2014)

@hai: Bitte nicht beleidigend werden oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Ne ich will kein Milliadär werden, was auch gar nicht wirklich geht, sondern ein wenig was verdienen (bin noch Schüler). Ich meine jetzt während ich in der Schule bin steht der PC 6h rum und sammelt Staub, jetzt während der Prüfungszeit den ganzen Tag, der darf ruhig auch mal was machen^^ Und wenns geht - wieso nicht?

@dekay: Ich will eigentlich kein eigener Unternehmer werden. Zum einen ist mir das zu viel Aufwand, ich möchte schließlich nur ein bisschen was dazu verdienen (ähnlich Zeitungsaustragen) und werde wahrscheinlich bald zu arbeiten anfangen. Ist es nicht auch so, dass man als Selbständiger (das ist man ja als Kleinunternehmer) keine Rente dafür bekommt. Zudem stellt sich ja noch die Frage, ob es der Arbeitgeber des "Hauptjobs" toleriert. Fragen über Fragen und die willst du mir bestimmt nicht beantworten und musst du auch nicht, ich werde mich schon noch informieren.
Aber eigentlich will ich nur ~100 Euro im Monat verdienen, maximal 200, wenn ich mal mehr brauch (ka neue Graka). Ich bin zwar nicht zwangsläufig darauf angewiesen, aber bevor mein PC rumsteht kann er auch Geld verdienen  ...Ach ja und bis zur Arbeit hin sind es ja noch über 3 Monate von daher...

mfg, crae


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2014)

crae schrieb:


> @hai: Bitte nicht beleidigend werden oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Ne ich will kein Milliadär werden, was auch gar nicht wirklich geht, sondern ein wenig was verdienen (bin noch Schüler). Ich meine jetzt während ich in der Schule bin steht der PC 6h rum und sammelt Staub, jetzt während der Prüfungszeit den ganzen Tag, der darf ruhig auch mal was machen^^ Und wenns geht - wieso nicht?
> 
> @dekay: Ich will eigentlich kein eigener Unternehmer werden. Zum einen ist mir das zu viel Aufwand, ich möchte schließlich nur ein bisschen was dazu verdienen (ähnlich Zeitungsaustragen) und werde wahrscheinlich bald zu arbeiten anfangen. Ist es nicht auch so, dass man als Selbständiger (das ist man ja als Kleinunternehmer) keine Rente dafür bekommt. Zudem stellt sich ja noch die Frage, ob es der Arbeitgeber des "Hauptjobs" toleriert. Fragen über Fragen und die willst du mir bestimmt nicht beantworten und musst du auch nicht, ich werde mich schon noch informieren.
> Aber eigentlich will ich nur ~100 Euro im Monat verdienen, maximal 200, wenn ich mal mehr brauch (ka neue Graka). Ich bin zwar nicht zwangsläufig darauf angewiesen, aber bevor mein PC rumsteht kann er auch Geld verdienen  ...Ach ja und bis zur Arbeit hin sind es ja noch über 3 Monate von daher...
> ...


 
Korrekt ich gebe keine beratung oder Tipps, Rechtsberatungen sind ohnehin hier im forum untersagt, ich geb dir aber nen kleinen Hinweis, du hast Gewinnerzielungsabsicht und das regelmässig, also betreibst du ein Gewerbe was gemeldet werden MUSS. Machst du das jetz einfach so kannst du ganz ganz böse auf die Schnauze fallen, das fängt beim Finanzamt an, und hört beim Vermieter auf. 

Meiner ansicht ist das was du vorhast definitiv ein Gewerbe, folgende punkte :
1 Muss beim Gewerbeamt gemeldet werden
2 Muss vom Vermieter genehmigt werden das du die Wohnung als Teilgewerblichen nutzt ( anstonst kann dir gekündigt werden ! ) 
3 Da du mit Strom geld machen willst ( Computer brauchen eben Strom ) müsstest einen zusätzlichen Stromvertrag über Gewerbestrom abschliesen. 
4 Evt. musst du dich selbst Krankenversichern.
5 Brauchst du evt. eine Versicherung 
6 je nach Gewerbe musst du evt eine Sicherheitsleistung vorweisen können

Das sind nur mal paar grobe punkte die beachtet werden müssen, da gibts noch viel viel viel mehr. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich halt das für ne Schnappsidee die nicht durchdacht ist und die ist jetzt schon zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## crae (21. Mai 2014)

Also der letzte Satz war nicht sehr freundlich muss ich sagen, du kennst mich nicht. Klar bin ich noch nicht sehr erfahren damit, aber jeder fängt mal klein an. Hätte dir jemand gesagt du schaffst das nicht, wie hättest du reagiert? Trotzdem danke für die Hinweise. 

Ich muss mich wie gesagt nochmal informieren, allerdings möchte ich nicht wirklich (wie auch schon gesagt) ein richtiger Kleinunternehmer werden, das muss ich ja auch nicht, wenn ich zb Zeitungen austrage. Mir ist schon klar, dass das nicht das selbe ist, jedoch sollte es auch gehen ohne das ich ein Unternehmen gründen muss, aber das wird sich zeigen. Falls nicht, würde ich es halt sein lassen und mir so einen Nebenjob suchen um die Ferien zu überbrücken...

mfg, crae


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2014)

Moment, du fasst das nur als unfreundlich auf, das was du eben bisher geschrieben hast klingt nach ner Schnappsidee. Ich wollt mich schon vor 15 jahren Selbsstaendig machen und viele eigentlich alle haben mir gesagt ich fall auf die schnauze, und genau das waere auch passiert, ich hab das damals auch nicht als unfreundlich aufgefasst sondern hab das beherzigt was mir andere mit erfahrung gesagt haben, dann hats nochmal 10 jahre gedauert bis ich mir wissen und alles angeeignet hab,  und jetz bin ich komplett Selbstaendig mit Hauptgewerbe, davor war ich angestellter mit nebengewerbe. Gut bei mir ist das auch nochmal ne nummer anders weil ich sehr sehr viel einzelne Gewerbe in meinem Schein drinne stehen hab und darunter auch überwachungspflichtige Gewerbe, und teilweise Gewerbe bei dennen man zwingend ne Ausbildung, Weiterbildung, Seminar und zeug braucht einer der gründe warum ich da auch 10 jahre gebraucht hab. Aber unter einem jahr vorbereitungszeit würd ich da nicht dran denken. 

Wenn du egal wie dein eigener Chef bist ohne anstellung und Gewinnerzielene Absichten hast, dann ist das IMMER ein Gewerbe, Zeitung austragen da bist du einfacher angestellter wenn auch nur auf Minijob basis. Aber du willst eine Taetigkeit nach ausen hin ausführen mit Gewinnerbringenden absichten, also führt kein weg um den Gewerbeschein auser du machst das schwarz. Anders waere es wenn du dein eigener Chef bist und für einen Verein arbeiten ausführst die dem Verein zu gute kommen.


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2014)

Also, als schüler zuhause nebenbei mit nem standard pc minen ist quatsch und "lohnt" nur wenn die eltern den strom zahlen...

Das thema haben wir schon durch. Wer sowas macht, kann das geld lieber direkt bei den eltern klaurn.

Such mal nach meinem thread: mining, sinn oder unsinn?


----------



## crae (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nicht von mining gesprochen oder? Es gibt einige Methoden mit dem PC Geld zu machen, zudem gibt es verschiedene "coins", bei AMD gehen zb litecoins besser.
Aber ihr habt mich irgenwie überzeugt, dass es keine gute Option für mich ist. Ich will auch nicht meinen Eltern (genau genommen meiner Mutter, mein Vater ist tot) mit der Stromrechnung auf der Tasche liegen, auch wenn ich es schon durchgerechnet habe und es sich von meinem Standpunkt aus lohnen würde. Ich werde jetzt auch nicht näher darauf eingehen.
Der Hauptgrund ist für mich nicht die Effizienz, sondern dass ich ein Gewerbe aufmachen muss, um damit Geld zu verdienen. Ich wäre nicht zu faul dafür, aber ich bin schlichtweg noch zu jung/unerfahren dafür. Vielleicht oder wahrscheinlich hast du da recht, dass es dahingehend eine Schanpsidee ist. 
Ich wollte hier auch keine Diskussion lostreten, ich kann genau so gut einen Ferienjob machen, es war nur eine Option für mich. Es kommt mir halt immer so vor, als würdet ihr mich "zerstampfen", aber wahrscheinlich sollte ich euch danken, dass ihr mich davon abhaltet. So das Thema ist jedenfalls für mich jetzt abgehackt, mal schaun vielleicht bin ich ja auch in 10 Jahren so weit 

mfg, crae


----------

